# Circle City Ride; Annual Cycle Truck Convoy, OC CA, JUNE 9th



## tripple3 (May 12, 2019)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA June 9th - Cycle Truck Convoy*

*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday June 9th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
Theme: Ride your Cycle Truck for the Cycle Truck Convoy. (Any vintage bike is ok if you don't have a CT)*

Tag some Cycle-truck participants to show your Bikes: @cyclingday @Jrodarod @rustystone2112 @rustintime @cyclonecoaster.com @old hotrod @58tornado @63caddy @schwinnja @39zep @Thurman @looneymatthew 
Come on out; it's always a great time at the Circle City Rides.


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2019)




----------



## rustintime (May 12, 2019)

Me and my
family look forward to this ride ... Thanks for posting..


----------



## 58tornado (May 12, 2019)

I’ll be there..


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2019)

Bump this with a Cycle Truck pic.
Get 'em ready; load 'em up.


----------



## Jrodarod (May 21, 2019)

Cycle Trucks as far as the eye can see!


----------



## cyclingday (May 21, 2019)

D Day!
We got us a Cycle Truck Invasion!


----------



## Jrodarod (May 22, 2019)

Cycle Trucks and Orange go hand and hand.


----------



## Jrodarod (May 26, 2019)

Does not need to be a Cycle Truck to join in the ride. Come on down to check out the Worlds Largest Gathering of Eco Friendly Trucks ever assembled.


----------



## Jrodarod (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Ricollector (May 26, 2019)

Jrodarod said:


> View attachment 1004788


----------



## Ricollector (May 26, 2019)

My Memorial Day tribute!


----------



## Jrodarod (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 1, 2019)

Postal CT with Side-Car..


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 3, 2019)

6 more days to go.....


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 3, 2019)

This year’s limited production shirt will be in black with our California Flag in distressed print.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 7, 2019)

PrewarCycletruckRED



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jul 26, 2012


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 7, 2019)

*Should be a good ride ... Sunny warmer weather in the forecast for this Sunday *


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 7, 2019)

.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2019)

Even the stray cats are coming around to watch the Cycle Trucks roll out.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Vincer (Jun 8, 2019)

Tomorrow is my wife’s birthday so I won’t be able to make it. Anyway, I thought I’d post a couple of pictures of my 1951 cycle truck with my new sign thanks to a fellow Caber. Tom C. does great work. I couldn’t be any happier with the way it turned out. Looking for another CT for him to work his magic.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 8, 2019)

Bummer u can’t make it.. Nice looking bike. Bring her along for a birthday ride? BTW, my daughters bike is your bikes twin.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 8, 2019)

For those of you that can’t stay for the ride. We invite you to come  by and check out all the Rigs on display.  We all enjoy talking bikes no matter what conditions your vintage bike is in. Thanks and see you all there!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 8, 2019)

Come one, Come all!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 9, 2019)

Ok, Let’s do this ride!
Put your ears on!
I heard, there’s a bear in the air.
Squirt some 3 in 1 in those Georgia Overdrives!
Cuz, we got us a Convoy!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 9, 2019)

Loaded up and Truckin!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 9, 2019)

Locked and Loaded


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 9, 2019)

Wish I could make it ! Sounds like a good time. 
Enjoy the Ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 9, 2019)

.


----------



## gasser78 (Jun 9, 2019)

Made it out but to bad my rim exploded as I pulled up my truck to park [emoji23] At least I got this years T-shirt [emoji849]


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2019)

A great time!
Thanks Alfred @Jrodarod for bringing out some new folks with Social Media.
I took some pics; hoping for more from others.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 9, 2019)

Man! Now that’s what I call a blow out!


----------



## gasser78 (Jun 9, 2019)

So.... anyone have a drop center rear hoop for sale [emoji28] here’s the rest of the photos I took too.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 9, 2019)

My family , fellow Cycle Riders and I had a great time today at the annual Cycle Truck Convoy. Thank you to those who were able to make it to the World Famous Circle City in Orange. We missed a few of you out there but there’s always next year! Don’t forget, the Circle City Ride is the second Sunday of every month all year long. 
Thanks again, Jrodarod


----------



## mrg (Jun 10, 2019)

Summer's here in the OC and the Cycle Trucks were out!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 10, 2019)

*WOW ... Maybe a little less air pressure ... never seen that happen before to that extent ... If you're going to do it .. go big - or go home .. in this case went big & went home .. Bummer to make a ride & go out this way right before it *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## gasser78 (Jun 12, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *WOW ... Maybe a little less air pressure ... never seen that happen before to that extent ... If you're going to do it .. go big - or go home .. in this case went big & went home .. Bummer to make a ride & go out this way right before it *
> 
> View attachment 1013162



Thanks Frank, for sure I’ll be running lower air pressure lol. I did get to try that bbq place right there. The candied bacon was killer!!


----------

